
Visual Studio Code 1.14 released - lobster_johnson
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_14
======
dbattaglia
If you happen to be using VS Code for Ruby,
[https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_14#_auto-indent-
on-...](https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_14#_auto-indent-on-type-move-
lines-and-paste) is a game changer.

Basically, when you type "end" it will automatically indent it for you, the
same way it does for curly braces on C style languages. Seems like a small
thing but it's fairly maddening after a while having to press shift+tab or
return after typing "end".

~~~
rezistik
No editor seems to handle ruby very well, why do I get an automatic closing
bracket but no automatic end? I don't have to write a 1 char closing bracket
why do I need to write a 3 char end?

~~~
kwood
You don't have to type "end". Shameless self plug: I wrote an extension that
closes everything automatically, inspired by a plugin for vim with the same
name: endwise[1]

It's not 100% done yet, support for other languages is still missing. But it
works.

[1]:
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=kaiwood....](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=kaiwood.endwise)

~~~
dbattaglia
This is great! Really helps fill one of the most annoying gaps in writing Ruby
compared to, say, C# in full Visual Studio.

------
LyalinDotCom
If anyone is new to VS Code you can check out one of our most recent videos
from the Build 2017 event:

Visual Studio Code: Conquer the cloud with an editor and a CLI
[https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2017/B8094](https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2017/B8094)

------
ronjouch
Neat issue management / automation nugget in the "Engineering" section:
[https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_14#_issue-
managemen...](https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_14#_issue-management-
automation) ,

 _The Probot we deployed to assist in our issue management now uses a machine
learning algorithm to guess the feature area of new issues. When the algorithm
estimates a sufficiently high probability of being correct, the bot adds the
area label and (in some cases) directly assigns the issue to a developer on
the team_

 _For a few days after a new release, the bot labels new issues filed for that
release with the new release label. This helps us quickly spot regressions
introduced in the release. We remove the label after a few days_

------
sashk
Finally: Multi Root Workspaces (insider build so far). Thank you.

~~~
ramenmeal
Does the built in git support multi root workspaces yet? thats the main
feature I'm looking forward to.

------
greaseball
I really like what they've done here with the update notifications. It's much
less disruptive than the alert messages at the top they had before.

------
WesleyLivesay
I am very glad that you can now rename Terminal sessions. I will often have
several of the same type running.

------
WorldMaker
Glad to see Tasks promoted to editor chrome, but I think I'd really love to
see it promoted further from a menu to a full Explorer pane or maybe even a
co-tab with Debugger.

(Especially because I have the menu off by default and have to accelerator key
for it.)

(Aside to the aside: why in every Electron auto-hidden menu does Alt+Key work,
but not Alt,Key? Is that a Chromium bug/oddity?)

~~~
WorldMaker
The new Tasks 2.0.0 powers are very good as well: better support for multiple
task runners, discover then annotate over configure then run.

------
aplc0r
I really appreciate that they take the time to add screenshots and animations
to these posts. It combines a change log and demo in a very efficient way. A
lot of software can learn from this.

------
jazoom
Yay, automatic code indentation. This was sorely needed, especially for CSS.

This editor is great!

------
petre
Did the Twitter feedback icon go away or is there an option to hide it?

~~~
jamesgeck0
Doesn't look like it.

